
The Navy Is Arming Attack Submarines with High Energy Lasers - willvarfar
https://www.forbes.com/sites/hisutton/2020/02/09/the-navy-will-arm-attack-submarines-with-high-energy-lasers/
======
Lagogarda
frickin laser beams

